# HR2x and R22 0x02CB/0x02D7 - Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the discussion thread for all MPEG-4 DVRs, software versions 0x02CB & 0x2D7.

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=153053

Issues Only thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=153054

_Please feel free to discuss all aspects of this release in this thread. However, while a certain amount of ranting is expected, forum rules are still in effect and we ask that you refrain from personal attacks and statements you cannot defend. _


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Based on early reports...this looks to be the standard "staggard rollout" across the country.


----------



## baldrick5 (Apr 1, 2008)

i wonder if this fixes the Popcorn Hour and HR2X connected to the same network issue???


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I do not believe that it does. I do know that it's expected to fix at least some of the 771 errors.


----------



## miketorse (Jul 30, 2008)

I feel like an idiot, but what does this mean?



> New On-Screen Displays to warn when there is no Advanced Program Guide Data


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The guide data comes down from the satellite. If for some reason, your DVR isn't getting that data, you'll see a popup. Also if you run the full system test it tests for guide data.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

miketorse said:


> I feel like an idiot, but what does this mean?


When the HR2x series HD DVRs are set to use the Slimline 5 or SWMline 5 dishes they get their guide data from two satellites. If the DVR is looking at a transponder from the 101 or 99, the data comes from the 101. If the DVR is looking at a transponder from the 110, 119 or 103, the data comes from the 119 (that's IIRC.) Previously, if you didn't get locals from the 119, you wouldn't have noticed that you have a problem with that satellite until you lost all guide info. Now the DVR will warn you there's a problem with getting the data from the 119 satellite-although it doesn't put it quite that way, it will get you to call customer support where the issue will be resolved.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Stuart;

You did not include the new feature about the Top 10 Hollywood Blockbuster HD Movies being automatically queued-up under the "Top Movies" tab in "My Playlist" in the release notes. Or was that new feature message announcing this which appeared after the update upon first entering My Playlist really an error and the HR2X series already had this feature?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The message is one that everyone will get when they press {LIST} for the first time after an update, but the Top Movies feature has been around for a while.


----------



## nn8l (Sep 7, 2007)

Is this going to address the latency of the menues on the HR21's?


----------



## blindraccoon (Sep 14, 2007)

> Improvements to hard drive check at bootup


Should I be more or less scared when I have to constantly reboot my dvr to clear up the 771 issue?

Does 'improvements' mean that it does a better job of identifying an ESATA drive or that it is more stringent in it's recognition of a viable external drive, i.e. should I be concerned that the unsupported nature of ESATA drives might now cause more 'reformats'?

For me it's gotten to the point that my kids beg me not to reboot the reciever to clear the 771 issue lest we loss all our recordings. Again.

(It's really only about losing the SuperBowl recording. I've watched it 5 times already. Go Steelers!)


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think you'll find that the 771 issue will be far less frequent. As far as your drive, I can't say without knowing a whole lot more.


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

nn8l said:


> Is this going to address the latency of the menues on the HR21's?


No. It actually makes it much, much worse for the HR21s, especially the HR21-200. Every other receiver seems to be fine though.


----------



## hoos51 (Feb 1, 2009)

I wonder if the Tuner 2 signal issue will be addressed?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Juppers said:


> No. It actually makes it much, much worse for the HR21s, especially the HR21-200. Every other receiver seems to be fine though.


Not my HR21. My HR21-700 is running great.


----------



## hoos51 (Feb 1, 2009)

Mind has been showing significant variance in reception vs Tune 1 by as much as 20% on some satellites.


----------



## hoos51 (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry, I have a HR 21 -100


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Juppers said:


> No. It actually makes it much, much worse for the HR21s, especially the HR21-200. Every other receiver seems to be fine though.





LameLefty said:


> Not my HR21. My HR21-700 is running great.


I have an HR21-200, and I've noticed no problems with the different menu speeds before or since the latest update. But I'll certainly keep my eyes pealed for any slowdowns.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

One of our HR21-700s is significantly faster than the other when responding to remote control requests.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

baldrick5 said:


> i wonder if this fixes the Popcorn Hour and HR2X connected to the same network issue???


No, it doesn't. It doesn't appear that DirecTV has made any efforts in fixing this problem in quite some time.


----------



## nn8l (Sep 7, 2007)

njblackberry said:


> One of our HR21-700s is significantly faster than the other when responding to remote control requests.


My HR21 was taking 15 seconds plus sometimes to go from one screen to another. This is a real pain when you're trying to move several screens down your List. I did a reboot and its much quicker now, but its still slower than my HR20. The latency is causing me to shut my LCD off and turn back on because its lost sync with the HDMI sometimes.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Juppers said:


> No. It actually makes it much, much worse for the HR21s, especially the HR21-200. Every other receiver seems to be fine though.


I have the opposite experience. My HR21-200 is faster than it has ever been. So, all I'm saying is your experience may vary.


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

Juppers said:


> No. It actually makes it much, much worse for the HR21s, especially the HR21-200. Every other receiver seems to be fine though.


My two HR21-200s are running just fine. YMMV


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

baldrick5 said:


> i wonder if this fixes the Popcorn Hour and HR2X connected to the same network issue???


The most recent A100 code release made the problem less annoying -- it doesn't lock up the A100 any more when the HR2x misbehaves, just loses some uPnP functionality. They suggest a better fix may be in the offing.


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I have the opposite experience. My HR21-200 is faster than it has ever been. So, all I'm saying is your experience may vary.


My HR21-100 has been extremely slow and unresponsive to remote commands for the past several CEs. This problem was reported by many HR21-100 users during this past CE series including the last which now has gone NR.

Should we now be reporting this problem through D* customer support?


----------



## 19secord (Sep 23, 2006)

This happens every time a national release is pushed out. I arrive home to a dvr that is unresponsive which requires a reboot then I lose my external drive. I have to power off both dvr and external drive then power the external drive then dvr for it to recognize the external drive. Why does this happen?


----------



## MIKE0616 (Dec 13, 2006)

19secord said:


> This happens every time a national release is pushed out. I arrive home to a dvr that is unresponsive which requires a reboot then I lose my external drive. I have to power off both dvr and external drive then power the external drive then dvr for it to recognize the external drive. Why does this happen?


because the coders don't write anything to check for external drives as they are unsupported?

Just a guess, but that would be my bet.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

19secord said:


> This happens every time a national release is pushed out. I arrive home to a dvr that is unresponsive which requires a reboot then I lose my external drive. I have to power off both dvr and external drive then power the external drive then dvr for it to recognize the external drive. Why does this happen?


And why does it never happen to me?


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

19secord said:


> This happens every time a national release is pushed out. I arrive home to a dvr that is unresponsive which requires a reboot then I lose my external drive. I have to power off both dvr and external drive then power the external drive then dvr for it to recognize the external drive. Why does this happen?


May this behavior also happens if you execute a menu reset. If so, it may be related to a need to reset your external drive. I wonder if your external drive has anything peculiar (raid?).


----------



## lovswr (Jan 13, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Based on early reports...this looks to be the standard "staggard rollout" across the country.


So that means West coast first, right? So Atlanta will probably be like next T or W?


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

kcmurphy88 said:


> The most recent A100 code release made the problem less annoying -- it doesn't lock up the A100 any more when the HR2x misbehaves, just loses some uPnP functionality. They suggest a better fix may be in the offing.


Some UPnP functionality? Some meaning ALL UPnP client functionality. There is a better fix coming, but that could be two months or more before release.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

lovswr said:


> So that means West coast first, right? So Atlanta will probably be like next T or W?


There's no fixed schedule. Some national releases take a very long time, some are same-day for the whole country.


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

> No. It actually makes it much, much worse for the HR21s, especially the HR21-200. Every other receiver seems to be fine though.


+1 (HR21-700).
2 Previous CE releases the machine was running nicely, now after this update it is Sssssllllooooowwww again.


----------



## exieramos (May 18, 2007)

lovswr said:


> So that means West coast first, right? So Atlanta will probably be like next T or W?


Anyone actually get the national release downloaded yet? I see that there are people posting in the issues thread (some on the West Coast) but are they actually on the NR or are they using the CE? As of 9:48 am PST Saturday, I have not gotten the NR yet and I'm on the West Coast-San Diego DMA. I've tried the Soft Reset but after it completed, it still reports 0X2af downloaded on 12/17.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

exieramos said:


> Anyone actually get the national release downloaded yet? I see that there are people posting in the issues thread (some on the West Coast) but are they actually on the NR or are they using the CE? As of 9:48 am PST Saturday, I have not gotten the NR yet and I'm on the West Coast-San Diego DMA. I've tried the Soft Reset but after it completed, it still reports 0X2af downloaded on 12/17.


I usually get them quickly being here in Oregon but as of yesterday I haven't seen it.


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

cdizzy said:


> I usually get them quickly being here in Oregon but as of yesterday I haven't seen it.


I'm in the Los Angeles DMA and have gotten every other NR the first night. I have not received the latest NR yet, but I see others in Los Angeles have it. I wonder if they are upgrading based on location AND model number. I have an HR20-700.


----------



## exieramos (May 18, 2007)

jfm said:


> I'm in the Los Angeles DMA and have gotten every other NR the first night. I have not received the latest NR yet, but I see others in Los Angeles have it. I wonder if they are upgrading based on location AND model number. I have an HR20-700.


JFM, Just curious but who from the LA-DMA has actually posted that they got the NR? I see that HoTat2 and KCmurphy88 have posted and are both from LA but their posts don't lead me to believe that they actually got the NR. They may be referencing a CE that the NR is based on?


----------



## jfm (Nov 29, 2006)

exieramos said:


> JFM, Just curious but who from the LA-DMA has actually posted that they got the NR? I see that HoTat2 and KCmurphy88 have posted and are both from LA but their posts don't lead me to believe that they actually got the NR. They may be referencing a CE that the NR is based on?


You could be right.


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

Same here. Always got them the first day. Still do not have it yet. Weird.



cdizzy said:


> I usually get them quickly being here in Oregon but as of yesterday I haven't seen it.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

LameLefty said:


> Not my HR21. My HR21-700 is running great.


Mine too... not one issue..


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Don't have the update yet.

Did they fix the thing on the HR21-700 that jumps to the end of a recording when you push the skip a couple of times?? 

This is very annoying.

J C


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

I hope that this does not mean that the Guide Data Information message is even going to get worst!! I have now had 3 occasions when Im watching TV and this thing comes up in the middle of the show. No choice but to reboot and miss 10 Minutes of the show.

Also I agree with jcwest
The nav buttons have become so confusing! You hit the wrong thing in the wrong order and it just jumps 15 minutes or to the end of the show. Why did they ever make the Nav buttons have so many combinations :nono2:

IMO Directv really does not listen to 95% of the people on this forum and that's what makes this so frustrating.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

dreadlk, if you're getting that message frequently after updating to 0x02CA, I think a service call may be the thing to fix that.


----------



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

I still haven't received this update. Doesn't usually take this long. I usually receive updates with 24 hours it's posted here.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

I haven't received it yet either.....I'm right above you.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

ACILLATEM said:


> I haven't received it yet either.....I'm right above you.


I haven't received it either. Maybe they are distributing this one a little more carefully than the last two, as there were some major issues from the "all out single day blitz" that they did before.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Every national release has its own schedule. Some are faster and some can take weeks. Please be patient.


----------



## phlevin (Apr 3, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Every national release has its own schedule. Some are faster and some can take weeks. Please be patient.


Can you give us any idea on the schedule for this one? Now or when you have something to tell?
I've had to reset many more times since the last NR than the total over last couple years. One tuner will stop working with constant 771- but return to normal with a reset - at least for some period of time, as many others have reported. Sorry for the impatience.

Update: checked when I got home and yes, updated early AM. So far so good. Hoping this will solve the problem.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I got it last night on my 20-700s, none of my 21s received it. Odd, no? 

Of my three 20-700s, all attached to large eSATAs, two locked up when I turned them on and I had to do a hard reboot on both. But, all three eSATAs came thru unaffected. 

And, they gave us a ''green button" route to pay per view movies! Did somebody "wish" for this? Yet another feature I'll never use.

Rich


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The "Top Movies" feature has actually been available for months. They didn't market it before now. 

As far as a schedule, I have nothing to share except that it is perfectly normal for it to take days or weeks, and equally normal for it to arrive on some receivers in your home before others.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

I received 2CA last night on both of my HR21-700s. This version seems a lot faster with improvements to the speed of trick play.


----------



## mbuser (Jul 6, 2006)

Can someone clarify the 771 fix that's included. My 771 problem is loss of tuner 1 after rain fade, corrected only by a reboot. Hopefully that's what's been fixed.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't have any clarification to offer, other than I personally had 771 problems and they are gone now.


----------



## mbuser (Jul 6, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't have any clarification to offer, other than I personally had 771 problems and they are gone now.


What specific 771 problems did you have?


----------



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

Received the update today around 2am PST. Navigation around the Guide and Menu is faster. Will test more and report later.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

mbuser said:


> What specific 771 problems did you have?


Periodic "Searching for Signal on Tuner 2 (771)" on my HR23-700.


----------



## vegasnv (Jul 5, 2008)

bpratt said:


> I received 2CA last night on both of my HR21-700s. This version seems a lot faster with improvements to the speed of trick play.


I hope you're right. I haven't received 2CA yet but I'm hoping it speeds things up. Watching sports has become very frustrating with how slow the trick play stuff is. I'm tempted to start recording games on my SD Directivo.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, I received "0X2CA" last night too. Hopefully this will be Faster and better.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:
 

> The "Top Movies" feature has actually been available for months. They didn't market it before now.
> 
> As far as a schedule, I have nothing to share except that it is perfectly normal for it to take days or weeks, and equally normal for it to arrive on some receivers in your home before others.


Got it on my 21s last night. All seems well.

Rich


----------



## sunking (Feb 17, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> The guide data comes down from the satellite. If for some reason, your DVR isn't getting that data, you'll see a popup. Also if you run the full system test it tests for guide data.


Thank god! Now that they've managed to add this major feature maybe they can work on something silly like making mediashare work with something so that I don't have to transcode everything under the sun (especially seeing as I can't trancode mepg-4 in realtime), or maybe actually finishing MRV or adding DLB.

I guess until then I'll just sit and rate for my guide data to run out so I can basque in the glory of the popup.


----------



## runner26 (Apr 8, 2007)

Ahhh another happy D* customer heard from. Little problems take little to fix and are easy to ballyhoo. Big problems on the other hand...well you know the rest.


----------



## Greenbay4 (Oct 10, 2006)

My 771's seem to be gone now.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

At the time of this post, my 21-700 in my hidey hole is downloading 02CB.

I will get back when the download and reboot are complete.

Why is this happening? To fix 02CA?

Another day in D*Paradise.

Rich


----------



## aldiesel (Oct 27, 2006)

02CB here also on bot HR21's.


----------



## cyber (Nov 10, 2008)

Same here 02CB - just got 02CA earlier today... And other HR21-100 is still sitting on a release from January...


----------



## yuppers519 (Aug 6, 2007)

o2cb on hr22-100 here


----------



## dawg1968 (Oct 7, 2008)

oc2b here as well downloading now.


----------



## hoos51 (Feb 1, 2009)

Downloading as I type.....It's downloading 02b0 ( huh ) HR21/100 Help


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

That was interesting. Nothing bad happened. No problems. Musta been something really wrong with the last software. Guess we'll never know.

Rich


----------



## dawg1968 (Oct 7, 2008)

All seems ok on my end


----------



## romulox (Jun 22, 2007)

02cb download finished. Took almost 30 mins, playlist intact, todo list is untouched and ready for tonight's line up.


----------



## mchaney (Aug 17, 2006)

Been waiting for 2CA for days... nothing. Now my HR22 forces a 2BO over my existing 2AF. What is going on?

Mike


----------



## hoos51 (Feb 1, 2009)

Of course my damn Tuner 2 still considerably lower than Tuner 1. This crap is getting old


----------



## 2dogz (Jun 14, 2008)

My HR22-100 just downloaded 02B0 also. Doesn't seem to do squat for tuner 2 signals. What's going on? Where's 02CA or 02CB?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

2dogz said:


> My HR22-100 just downloaded 02B0 also. Doesn't seem to do squat for tuner 2 signals. What's going on? Where's 02CA or 02CB?


Agreed, are these updates still being pushed to all IRD's?


----------



## hoos51 (Feb 1, 2009)

2dog,your having the lower signal on tuner 2 also? I really don't think it's effecting my picture though.


----------



## Moocher (Feb 5, 2007)

hoos51 said:


> Of course my damn Tuner 2 still considerably lower than Tuner 1. This crap is getting old


I have not been following your problem and am assuming that you are referring to a different signal strength on different tuners. If this assumption is correct then it may be relevant to you that some time ago there were discussions of different units on the same dish giving different strength readings. It was just a difference in the sensitivity of the meter readings and not something wrong. The conclusion was that it was irrelevant and unimportant.

If this is not what you were referring to then please ignore this post. Just trying to be helpful.

Mooch


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I had a couple of our boxes get upgraded yesterday late afternoon / evening, but not hte older HR20-100. THe one thing I do not understand is why are they pushing thses updates out at 5:30 or 6:00 PM when people are watching TV. Why not do it at 3 am like they used to?



OK, I see now that this is a differnt update that is discussed further down. Sorry.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Lee L said:


> THe one thing I do not understand is why are they pushing thses updates out at 5:30 or 6"oo PM when people are wtching TV. Why not do it at 3 am like they used to?


Because they experienced an Emergency Type Of Problem and had to do an Immediate Fix and Push it out to us as Fast as possible.


----------



## TonySCV (Oct 10, 2006)

Is anyone getting CB wth a HR20-700? Mine are all still on CA.


----------



## exieramos (May 18, 2007)

TonySCV said:


> Is anyone getting CB wth a HR20-700? Mine are all still on CA.


I'm also on CA. And I also live in CA!  I have an HR20-700 as well. Maybe its an East/West thing? Or Unit model thing? Or who knows? So far though, my To Do list was intact and I have not lost any recordings. My Guide browsing is much much faster as well. I just want to know what the difference between CA and CB are.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

I still have the 771 issues on Tuner 2. I'm using an HR20-700.


----------



## rotohead (Nov 29, 2007)

Anybody having audio stuttering on certain channels (locals here in Reno) when first changing. It takes pausing for a moment then continue to play. Tried a menu re-boot once but no change. First time I've had a problem with a NR (oc2b). DL was yesterday afternoon. Can you force a re-flash? I've never had to deal with this kind of problem but I'd like to hear what's best.


----------



## wolfman730 (Sep 10, 2006)

TonySCV said:


> Is anyone getting CB wth a HR20-700? Mine are all still on CA.


Got it yesterday at 5:06 PM CST on both HR20-700s.


----------



## dhoganjr (Oct 28, 2008)

hoos51 said:


> Downloading as I type.....It's downloading 02b0 ( huh ) HR21/100 Help


I got 0x2b0 as well on my HR22-100 yesterday at 5:46pm. What's up with this version number? Everything seems to be working fine and I didn't have any problems before hand.

EDIT: Never mind, now I see this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=152139


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Folks, if you're having issues, please report them in the issues thread.


----------



## Rugged (Sep 16, 2006)

okay...I'm not going to call this an issue but more a question.

Does the new stored on demand movies take any of my available drive space. It seems my space available dropped significantly into the single digits and I started to lose some of my older programs. My recording habits haven't changed one bit.


thoughts...


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

2CB - Searches are pulling up double entries. HR20-700.
I remember this being a bug a *loooooong* time ago, at least a year.
I nuked my saved searches and created a new one and same thing. So for example I do a simple search for "Red Wings" keyword and it shows all matches twice. And it literaly is the same HD channel, not the SD as upcoming games that I already have set to record on the HD channel show twice, both set to record.

Very annoying.


----------



## weaver6 (Nov 3, 2005)

Rugged said:


> okay...I'm not going to call this an issue but more a question.
> 
> Does the new stored on demand movies take any of my available drive space. It seems my space available dropped significantly into the single digits and I started to lose some of my older programs. My recording habits haven't changed one bit.
> 
> thoughts...


No, the stored movies are on a separate partition DirecTV reserved for their own use. Yo never had access to it, so it doesn;t reduce you recording space.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

weaver6 said:


> No, the stored movies are on a separate partition DirecTV reserved for their own use. Yo never had access to it, so it doesn;t reduce you recording space.


If DirecTV is actually storing ten complete HD movies on my machine they must have reserved a significant block of space. My suspicion is that only the first few minutes of each movie is stored.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Directv only Reserves 100 GB of Housekeeping Storage Space so the DOD Download would use other space for that download and yes it would have to decrease your amount left.


----------



## Sartori (Nov 15, 2008)

billsharpe said:


> If DirecTV is actually storing ten complete HD movies on my machine they must have reserved a significant block of space. My suspicion is that only the first few minutes of each movie is stored.


Your suspicion is wrong, All 10 movies are in their entirety and are all in HD....

You can watch the first few minutes of each movie but eventually they will quit and go dark until you confirm that you want to buy it.

I don't know why everybody is whining about this "valuable space" being used up. If your hard drive is that full you need to cut down on your programs, or watch what you got....


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Rugged said:


> okay...I'm not going to call this an issue but more a question.
> 
> Does the new stored on demand movies take any of my available drive space. It seems my space available dropped significantly into the single digits and I started to lose some of my older programs. My recording habits haven't changed one bit.
> 
> thoughts...


DIRECTV has reserved 100GB of storage space for this and other items since day one. You have always had up to 50GB of HD programming (MPEG4) and that has not changed. If you have an HR22 or HR23, then you actually now have up to 100GB of HD programming because these models have larger hard drives.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

I use to look forward to updates but the last two have now made me scared to get an update

As stated many times before this one came in at a really bad time.

My guide is now moving much slower than before.


Its early days but I get the general feeling as I navigate the menu's that this update is even more unstable than the last! All the menu options seem to be hanging a bit longer, and thats never a good sign.


----------



## Rugged (Sep 16, 2006)

so is it your opinion that these 10 HD movies are having zero effect on my "reserved" available space because they are only using the 100GB housekeeping partition?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Rugged said:


> so is it your opinion that these 10 HD movies are having zero effect on my "reserved" available space because they are only using the 100GB housekeeping partition?


That is what he is saying. Wow Doug, I didn't know that 50 Mb of that Housekeeping Storage Area was allocated for DOD MPEG-4 Media Storage. Very Interesting.


----------



## Jon (Nov 3, 2007)

If 0x02CB was a "hot fix" for 0x0CA then why have either of my '2' HR20-100's received it? I lost my ToDo list on '1' unit and had to delete and rebuild the SP's.

What's up with the basic record functionality of these boxes? Why did I change my HR10-250 for this HR20-100?

Thanks,
John


----------



## dgobe (Dec 8, 2008)

richierich said:


> That is what he is saying. Wow Doug, I didn't know that 50 Mb of that Housekeeping Storage Area was allocated for DOD MPEG-4 Media Storage. Very Interesting.


I think he meant those last two 'GB's' to be 'hours'. Maybe he can clarify. You have 100GB set aside on all HR's and the HR22's and 23's have up to 100 hours of HD capacity while the others have 50 hours.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for clarifying the issue.
IMO this is a very bad move by the Directv engineers because now this receiver is like a time bomb! You may be in the middle of your Favorite show and this message just pops up and the receiver must be reset or it will reset itself.

A suggestion for the engineers, 
It is more important to most people that the show they are watching is not interrupted! Nothing upsets us more than having the receiver reset in the middle of a show. I understand that this missing guide data may mess up a future recording, so if you feel a need to alert customers to this issue, fine! but what's the point if we can't do anything about it and your going to automatically reset the receiver? Why not give us an option to reset it later?

IMO it's best that all resetting be done when the receiver is OFF and no one is watching the TV. IMO if the Receiver is "On", it should never reset no matter how low the guide data is.



Newshawk said:


> When the HR2x series HD DVRs are set to use the Slimline 5 or SWMline 5 dishes they get their guide data from two satellites. If the DVR is looking at a transponder from the 101 or 99, the data comes from the 101. If the DVR is looking at a transponder from the 110, 119 or 103, the data comes from the 119 (that's IIRC.) Previously, if you didn't get locals from the 119, you wouldn't have noticed that you have a problem with that satellite until you lost all guide info. Now the DVR will warn you there's a problem with getting the data from the 119 satellite-although it doesn't put it quite that way, it will get you to call customer support where the issue will be resolved.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks, the new 0x2D7 release for the HR21-100, HR22-100 and R22-100 should help improve the "tuner 2 issue" that some of you were experiencing. The release is currently rolling out and the process should be completed over the next couple of weeks or so.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks, the new 0x2D7 release for the HR21-100, HR22-100 and R22-100 should help improve the "tuner 2 issue" that some of you were experiencing. The release is currently rolling out and the process should be completed over the next couple of weeks or so.


Nothing for the HR20?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Nothing for the HR20?


Not yet, but it won't be much longer ..


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks, the new 0x2D7 release for the HR21-100, HR22-100 and R22-100 should help improve the "tuner 2 issue" that some of you were experiencing. The release is currently rolling out and the process should be completed over the next couple of weeks or so.


When do HR20-100 users get a fix for their Tuner 2 issues?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Soon.


----------



## pbaran (May 24, 2006)

When will the 2CB roll out be complete? Here in Jacksonville, FL there are 4 HR22's (between me and my friend) that have 2b0. Should I already have the down load or has it been stopped?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

pbaran said:


> When will the 2CB roll out be complete? Here in Jacksonville, FL there are 4 HR22's (between me and my friend) that have 2b0. Should I already have the down load or has it been stopped?


0x2B0 was the most recent release for the Thomson models (-100) .. The next release for Thomson models is 0x2D7 and that just started this week for all systems: HR20-100, HR21-100, HR22-100 and R22-100 .

Everyone with a Thomson model will likely have the new release over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

ATARI said:


> When do HR20-100 users get a fix for their Tuner 2 issues?


Got mine this AM (3:20 AM). 0x2d7 FW. It actually fixed the Tuner 2 error 771 problem. Signal strength on Tuner 2 sat 103 are in the 90's same as Tuner 1. First time since November FW screwed it up.

[ Past member of Club 771 ]


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I anxiously await the blue eye.


----------



## studdad (Aug 11, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks, the new 0x2D7 release for the HR21-100, HR22-100 and R22-100 should help improve the "tuner 2 issue" that some of you were experiencing. The release is currently rolling out and the process should be completed over the next couple of weeks or so.


I got it the first night, and so far, no major issues (have an HR22-100). I never did have the tuner 2 problem. the only issue so far, albeit only after a day and a half of viewing, was volume differentials between HD. For example, we recorded Terminator, Sarah Conner Chronicles, and while watching today, we noticed the show itself was much lower in volume than the HD commercials. Now, that has always been the case with SD commercials, but HD commercials have been about the same volume as the HD show. Not this time. Not a big deal though, and if that is the only issue, and other issues have been cleared up, I will be one happy camper. So Doug, were there any other new features added with D7, or was it just making everything more stable?


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

bwclark said:


> Got mine this AM (3:20 AM). 0x2d7 FW. It actually fixed the Tuner 2 error 771 problem. Signal strength on Tuner 2 sat 103 are in the 90's same as Tuner 1. First time since November FW screwed it up.
> 
> [ Past member of Club 771 ]


Haven't gotten the update for my HR20-100 yet. Still 771 tuner 2 for Boomerang...


----------



## CBF87 (Feb 23, 2008)

I was able to force an update to the latest version on my 2 HR20-100s and it 'mostly' fixed the issues the Tuner 2. It still has some odd behavior when looking at the signal strength (ie: one pass thru transponder x will be zero, but next time it's 95). I haven't seen the 771 error though this morning.

The procedure, if you don't know, is to RESET the box, at the HELLO blue screen key in 0, 2, 4, 6, 8 and it will check for newer code.










Graphic of "weird" Tuner 2 issue
http://www.upload.mn/view/whvubxlq9rvy2wr7vvbv.jpg


----------



## intelisevil (Aug 1, 2008)

I never had a 771 error on any of my four HR21-100s until this last update. After the update one of my boxes started doing it. I forced a software update (0-2-4-6-8) and that fixed it right up.


----------



## Mikey P (Apr 22, 2007)

Update showed up for my HR20-100 last night and my tuner 2 issue is fixed (for the most part). When I first went from 278 HD to 264 BBC (not HD), tuner 2 771 came up for 1 sec, then BAM. It worked, no more removing coax at receiver.

Thank you!


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank God, I got this update this morning  
Good ridence to B0 and all the problems I had with that!
I am no longer getting a forced reset because it cannot find Guide Data (Whooo Hooo) instead I am just notified, which is much better way to do it. I hope that the people at Directv are not planning any more updates for right now. I just want to get back watching TV and not have to be dealing with all these problems.


----------



## SlimyPizza (Oct 14, 2006)

richierich said:


> Directv only Reserves 100 GB of Housekeeping Storage Space so the DOD Download would use other space for that download and yes it would have to decrease your amount left.


Only a 100GB? Well that's hardly any at all!


----------



## GordonT (Apr 17, 2007)

I got 0x02D7 last week (HR20-100) and I just noticed something yesterday. For quite a while, I had to turn my Sammy HL-R5078W DLP on and allow it to completely come on (3-5 seconds) before turning on the DVR in order to avoid what I believe to be HDMI handshaking issues. Yesterday, on a hunch, I turned them both on at the same time using the D* remote and voila, no handshaking problem. Worked again today. I didn't see anything about this in the release notes, but I thought I'd mention it here.


----------



## Sartori (Nov 15, 2008)

Still no new update here, still sitting at the 02cb version. Are the HR21 Pro's not getting the update?

Thanks


----------



## Unhandiman (Aug 31, 2007)

I noticed a big difference in the screen update speed when doing anything including changing channels
This is a big change
Very nice
Thank You

Wait let me check all recivers befre I get to excited


----------



## DrZ (Nov 13, 2006)

My HR20-700 has had the 02CB since 2/11. Is this the newest software for this unit?


----------



## djwww98 (Jan 12, 2006)

How long am I expected to pay for a DVR that doesn't work? For I don't know how many months now, my HR20-700 randomly does not record shows and randomly needs to be rebooted to get channels back. I guess you folks call it the 771 error. Yes, it works most of the time, but when it comes to recording shows, if you can't count on it to record your show, then I consider it to be non-functional. If a show doesn't record say once a week, I would consider that to be not being able to count on it, therefor, non-functional. The signals, when it works, are all coming in over 80% signal strength, so there is no excuse for this. This didn't used to happen, so it must have something to do with one of their software updates, so them not being able to fix this doesn't say much about the level of expertise of their engineers. Pretty sad. They won't replace it for this problem because they say they are working on it. So, I repeat, how long am I expected to pay for a DVR that doesn't work?


----------



## wolfman730 (Sep 10, 2006)

Maybe D* should hire some of the Microsoft "GEEKS" that were laid off to fix the software issues with these boxes.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## katesguy (Jan 12, 2007)

This one seems flakey to me. I am not getting shows that I have set to record. Last night three shows did not record. Two days ago my guide was empty. Local shows that are being broadcast in HD are not shown in HD here. Specifically, Regis and Kelly the last three days. Chicago area WGN Channel 9. Lots of audio and video dropouts and RBR has no effect. Some blooming of green color across bottom half of screen. OTA channels that I can get are ok.


----------



## Stanley Kritzik (Aug 4, 2005)

Sartori said:


> Still no new update here, still sitting at the 02cb version. Are the HR21 Pro's not getting the update?
> 
> Thanks


I, too, have an HR21 Pro and haven't budged from 02CB yet. Is 02D7 still being rolled out?

Thanks for any info.

Stan


----------



## Sartori (Nov 15, 2008)

Stanley Kritzik said:


> I, too, have an HR21 Pro and haven't budged from 02CB yet. Is 02D7 still being rolled out?
> 
> Thanks for any info.
> 
> Stan


Hmmm, thats interesting.....usually if theres any updates I've gotten them right away when their rolled out.....


----------

